
Intel exec throws fuel on the "Intel to fab Apple chips" rumor fire - lotusleaf1987
http://arstechnica.com/apple/news/2011/05/intel-exec-throws-fuel-on-the-intel-to-fab-apple-chips-rumor-fire.ars
======
phlux
Heh - a few years ago the net eng on my team, who was a rabid apple fanboi,
and I got into an arguement about the future of MACs

I said i was inevitable that apple would start putting Intel chips in their
machines and he was adamant that it would NEVER happen.

He kept saing that the reason why MACs were good was because they were not x86
based - and that because of all the backwards compatibility issues that
microsoft was to deal with on the x86 platform -- there would never be any way
in hell apple would ever go that way.

Well, here we are -- and the thing is that we pay the premium for Apples
industrial engineering and software engineering -- but the underlying chips
will be homogeneous.

